# Big Game in Mexico?



## dorschjoe (10. Oktober 2005)

Ich fahre im Mai 2006 nach Playa del Carmen und will gerne
Big Game fischen machen.
Kann mir jemand vielleicht ein Boot empfehlen(Preis-Leistung,Ausrüstung),gibt es vielleicht sogar einen deutschsprachigen Skipper?
Über Tipps was mann vom Strand aus fangen kann(und wie)wäre ich auch
sehr dankbar.
Habe noch nicht die große Big Game Erfahrung, war bis jetzt erst 2mal auf Fuerteventura draußen.Durfte da aber ein etwa 350-400kg(laut Skipper)
Blue Marlin für ca.30.min Drillen,hat dann beim Springen die Sehne gekappt.

Danke schon mal#h #h #h. 

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Sailfisch (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Big Game in Mexico?*

Hallo Dorschjoe!
Zu Playa del Carmen kann ich Dir nichts sagen! Sofern ich mich recht entsinne liegt das ja am Atlantik. Die Preise an der Pazifikküste sind je nach Anspruch mehr als in Ordnung (Vollcharter ab 130 $ ). Befürchte die Preise an der Atlantikküste werden teurer sein.


----------



## uwe103 (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Big Game in Mexico?*

@Sailfisch

meinst Du mit Atlantikküste die Karibikseite?

@dorschjoe

wenn noch ein bischen Zeit hat, werde ich mal von meinem Arbeitskollegen Infos anfordern. Der ist Mexicaner und ist nach 1 1/2 Jahren vor 2 Jahren wieder zurückgegangen. Ist auch ein begeisterter Spinnfischer und fischt sowohl an der Pazifikseite, als auch an der Karibikseite, wo er auch ein kleineres Boot liegen hat.

Also, wenn Du Infos haben willst, kann ich ihn mal antickern. Wird aber sicher einige Zeit dauern bis Antwort da ist.


----------



## Sailfisch (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Big Game in Mexico?*



			
				uwe103 schrieb:
			
		

> @Sailfisch
> 
> meinst Du mit Atlantikküste die Karibikseite?



Jupp! 
Sorry war ungenau! Mea culpa!


----------



## dorschjoe (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Big Game in Mexico?*

@uwe103

Habe noch 7 Monate Zeit bis es los geht.
Danke schon mal für deine Mühe.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## uwe103 (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Big Game in Mexico?*



			
				Sailfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Dorschjoe!
> Zu Playa del Carmen kann ich Dir nichts sagen! Sofern ich mich recht entsinne liegt das ja am Atlantik. Die Preise an der Pazifikküste sind je nach Anspruch mehr als in Ordnung (Vollcharter ab 130 $ ). Befürchte die Preise an der Atlantikküste werden teurer sein.



die Preise an der Karibikseite sollen sogar mehr als teurer sein im Gegensatz zur Pazifikküste. Habe auch noch nichts über Boote von der Seite gelesen. Allerdings stand in einer älteren Blinker mal ein Bericht über die Pazifikseite. Da waren auch alle Boote, Unterkünfte und Preise aufgeführt. Werde morgen mal sehen, ob ich den noch wiederfinde.


----------



## uwe103 (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Big Game in Mexico?*



			
				dorschjoe schrieb:
			
		

> @uwe103
> 
> Habe noch 7 Monate Zeit bis es los geht.
> Danke schon mal für deine Mühe.
> ...



werde morgen gleich mal 'ne Mail nach Mexico absetzen.


----------



## Sailfisch (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Big Game in Mexico?*



			
				uwe103 schrieb:
			
		

> die Preise an der Karibikseite sollen sogar mehr als teurer sein im Gegensatz zur Pazifikküste. Habe auch noch nichts über Boote von der Seite gelesen. Allerdings stand in einer älteren Blinker mal ein Bericht über die Pazifikseite. Da waren auch alle Boote, Unterkünfte und Preise aufgeführt. Werde morgen mal sehen, ob ich den noch wiederfinde.



Jupp, ist ein Bericht von Dr. Henning Stilke, stellv. Chefredakteur. Der identische Bericht ist auch im Broadbill, Vereinszeitung des BGFC, abgedruckt. Ist alles aus dem Jahre 2003 und bezieht sich ausschließlich auf die Pazifikküste.


----------



## uwe103 (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Big Game in Mexico?*

@Sailfisch

danke für die schnelle Antwort, so spare ich mir Zeit beim suchen und werde gleich mal im Jahre 2003 anfangen.


----------



## Rausreißer (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Big Game in Mexico?*

Hallo dorschjoe,
zum Thema Mexiko gibt es eigendlich keine bessere
Seite als:

http://www.mexfish.com/apgs/sitemap/sitemap.htm

Da ist wirklich alles Klasse beschrieben mit Karten und Monatsberichten.
Gut zum stöbern...

R.R.


----------



## norge_klaus (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Big Game in Mexico?*

In welchem Hotel hast Du gebucht ?

Ich war in 2000 vor Ort. War eines der Riu Hotels in Playa del Carmen. Das Hotel-/Wohn-/Golfgebiet ist von einer Mauer umgeben und hat mehrere Ausfahrten zur Hauptstraße (Verbindung Cancun in Richtung Tulum). Wenn man aus der südlichsten Ausfahrt auf der Hauptstraße in Richtung Tulum fährt, gibt es immer wieder abbiegende kleine Straßen die in Richtung Meer führen. Nach ca. 15 km gibt es eine Abfahrt XXX (die heist wirklich so!) dort kommt man an einen Strand der nur von Tauchfreaks und Einheimischen besucht wird. Dort liegen am Strand einige Angelboot die man mit Skipper chartern kann. Am Strand gibt es einige sehr einfache aber urige Bars. Dort mit den Einheimischen ein Bierchen zischen und Du bekommst alle Infos zur Angelei. Wir (2) haben damals ein Boot mit Skipper für 150 Dollar inkl. Köder und Getränke für einen halben Tag gechartert. Hatten allerdings nur einen Barrakuda und einen kleinen Thun. Funktioniert natürlich nur mit Mietwagen. Wenn man etwas einfaches nimmt, ist das so günstig wie in den USA.

Gruß norge_klaus

PS: Mein Avatar zeigt nicht Mexiko !


----------



## dorschjoe (18. November 2005)

*AW: Big Game in Mexico?*

Habe jetzt gebucht,fliegen am 16.05.06 nach Playa del Carmen.
Wir haben uns für das Hotel VIVA AZTECA entschieden.
Darf man da eigentlich einfach so vom Strand aus angeln oder brauch man da auch einen Erlaubnisschein?
Was müsste man denn an Ausrüstung mitnehmen(Spinrute,Brandungsruten)?
In erster Linie will ich aber Big Game fischen.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Karstein (20. November 2005)

*AW: Big Game in Mexico?*

Sonst guckt auch mal auf

www.wildfins.com

Thomas Michael bietet zwei unterschiedliche Touren nach Mexiko an. Derzeit sind zwei Mitglieder des BGFC dort drüben, in einem Camp weitab der Zivilisation und der Berufsfischer.  Da sind die Panga-Boote schon im Reisepreis mit drin.


----------



## dorschjoe (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Big Game in Mexico?*

Vielleicht hat ja jemand im neuen Jahr noch ein paar Tipps.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## dorschjoe (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Big Game in Mexico?*

So nun geht es ja bald los hat jemand 
vielleicht noch ein paar neue Tipps?

Danke schon mal!

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Sailfisch (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Big Game in Mexico?*

Neuigkeiten habe ich keine mehr für Dich, ich wünsche Dir aber eine schöne Reise und gute Fänge. Mach viele Bilder und schreib einen schönen Bericht.


----------



## FalkenFisch (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Big Game in Mexico?*

Hallo Dorschjoe!

Zumindest was das Big Game Fishing angeht, bist Du wohl eher auf der benachteiligten Seite Mexico´s. Der Pazifik bietet sehr gute Möglichkeiten, auf der karibischen Seite sieht es eher schlechter aus. Ich war vor ca. 3 Jahren mal in Playa del Carmen. Allerdings eher zufällig, da unser Kreuzfahrtschiff w/Sturm den ursprünglich anvisierten Hafen nicht erreichen konnte. Damals gab es von dort direkt aus dem "Hafen" keine entsprechenden Ausfahrten. 

Von Cozumel aus fahren wohl Boote, ist aber von Euch ein ganzes Stück entfernt. http://www.birdierun.com/golfpackages/mexico/cozumel/playaazulgolf&beach/index1.shtml#fishing&diving

Ansonsten ist die von Rausreißer bereits zitierte WWW-Site sicher die kompletteste.

Generell ist die Anfahrt zu den Fischgründen auf dieser Seite Mexicos wohl weiter und die Fische sind auch eher kleiner als anderswo, die Preise natürlich nicht!

Angeblich soll man aber sehr gute Möglichkeiten in Flußmündungen auf Tarpon, Snook etc haben. Das aber wohl auch nur mit einem Führer.

Paradiesisch sollen allerding die Schnorchel- und Tauchmöglichkeiten sein. Die blieben uns damals (w/Sturm) leider verwehrt.

In jedem Fall viel Spaß im Urlaub und auf den Bericht freuen wir uns schon jetzt!

#h Gruß,

FalkenFisch


----------



## Mahi-Mahi (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Big Game in Mexico?*

Hallo Anreas(Dorschjoe)in Puerto Morales (Nähe Cancun )gibt es die Caribe Fleet von Cortez Yacht Charters.Die Boote vom Super Panga(Center Console)bis zur 40 Fuss Offshore Yacht liegen in der Marina El Cid.Allerdings sind nach meiner Einschätzung die Charter Preise etwas höher als meine Vorredner geschätzt haben-Panga-Full Day ca.350 us Dollar,Offshore ab 650 US Dollar.



                   Tight Lines          Jan|wavey:


----------



## sharkhooker (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Big Game in Mexico?*

Moin

Bald ist es ja soweit!
Sorry könnte Dir auch "nur" von der Pacific Seite berichten, bzw. Infos geben.
Freue mich auch schon auf deinen hoffentlich erfolgreichen Fishing Trip Bericht.

tight lines


----------



## dorschjoe (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Big Game in Mexico?*

Bastel gerade an meinem Bericht,mit den Fotos ist nur ein Test.
Aber weiß jemand wie ich ein Film von 11 mb reinstellen kann.


Foto 1 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=45306&stc=1&d=1150132767





Foto2

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=45307&stc=1&d=1150132767

Gruß Andreas


----------



## dorschjoe (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Big Game in Mexico?*

Warum werden die Fotos nicht direkt gezeigt?


Gruß Andreas


----------



## dorschjoe (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Big Game in Mexico?*

Neuer Versuch

Foto1


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=45334&d=1150135384

Wieder nicht geklappt,habe alle Fotos schon in meine Anhänge runtergeladen.Kopiere die Fotos von Anhänge in den Bericht es wird aber nur die Verknüpfung angezeigt.Geht auch, aber mit Fotos wäre ja schöner.

Hilfe!!!

Gruß Andreas


----------



## FalkenFisch (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Big Game in Mexico?*



			
				dorschjoe schrieb:
			
		

> Neuer Versuch
> 
> Foto1
> 
> ...


 
Welcome back Dorschjoe!

Hier: http://www.franz-josef-hollweck.de/bilderab/bilderab.htm

eine sehr gute Beschreibung zum Einfügen der Bilder. Das ist sogar mir gelungen! Denn mit Bildern ist so ein Bericht ja noch viiiel schöner.


----------



## Sailfisch (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Big Game in Mexico?*

Hallo Andreas und willkommen zurück!

Bilder bekommst Du so http://www.franz-josef-hollweck.de/bilderab/bilderab.htm rein.

Bzgl des Videos habe ich die Spezialisten informiert, ich denke da sollte im Laufe des Tages Rat kommen.

Wenns mit den Bilder nicht klappt einfach via PN an mich, dann stelle ich sie ein.

Da war wohl einer schneller. :g  |supergri


----------



## Sailfisch (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Big Game in Mexico?*

Hier mal die Antwort der Videoexperten:



> Entweder E-Mail mit dem Video als Anhang (OHNE gemapflichtige Musik!) an Pete oder Laksos, oder auf CD/DVD brennen und per Post an einen von uns zuschicken, wir schaufeln es dann (über unseren eigenen privaten Traffic) auf den AB-Server hoch, oder er lädt es auf einen eigenen Webspace oder den eines Bekannten drauf und stellt im AB einfach den Link rein.


----------



## dorschjoe (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Big Game in Mexico?*

Danke für die Tipps.

So neuer Versuch nach Anleitung

Foto1
http://img74.*ih.us/img74/7204/dsc003656ll.jpg

Wenn es geklappt hat mach ich den Bericht mal fertig|supergri .


Gruß Andreas


----------



## Sailfisch (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Big Game in Mexico?*

Jetzt bin ich aber auf den Bericht gespannt! 
Das Bild läßt hoffen.


----------

